# Push stick handles



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I noticed there is a sale at Oak Park. Does anyone have one of these push stick? How do you fasten it to the wood below?

I got the first DVD which I really enjoyed. Any recommendations of what the second DVD purchase should be? I plan to get them all eventually, but is there one that really stands out?

Thanks

sb


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, SB:
I have the handle from OP. The bottom of the handle has a male dovetail on it.
The blocks that you will have to make must have a female dove tail, to fit the handle.
The handle comes with a drawing and info on making some blocks for it. I think the dove tail bit needed is a common 1/2" 14 degree bit. Hope this helps, and welcome to the forum. Woodnut65


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

SB, if you happen to have the OP's router miter, this would help you put in the dovetail slot for the handle. I don't remember which video shows how to make the "push-block" itself but, it is on one of the video's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> I noticed there is a sale at Oak Park. Does anyone have one of these push stick? How do you fasten it to the wood below?
> 
> I got the first DVD which I really enjoyed. Any recommendations of what the second DVD purchase should be? I plan to get them all eventually, but is there one that really stands out?
> 
> ...


Yup, just a sliding dovetail Steve. One of the shows on DVD shows it real well. The Router Projects book has some info on it as well. As far as DVD Series 2 & then 3 that was just released - see this link:

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=DVD1--&product=DVD20209

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=DVD1--&product=DVD20309

Corey


----------

